# Difficulty in finding models without the "thousand yard stare" ....



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

From time to time my art business engages with customers on bespoke photography projects and photo art commissions.

Many of these projects involve figurative studies etc etc ....

Over the years I had various sources to secure the services of professional and amateur models but no matter where the source, pro' or am' its always a lottery as to whether they had the dreaded "thousand yard stare" , or to put it another way, the complete inability to look convincing to the camera.

Some times this does not matter, if its not a full body forward facing shot, but if it is , and they have the dreaded stare then it never works.

It amazes me how many professional models have this and still get work [ albeit not the lucrative stuff etc etc ] ...

So has anyone else A. done figurative photography studies and B. encountered this .... ?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Sometimes it's down to the photographer failing to engage the model's interest so the default "thousand yard stare" is all you get because they're bored and are probably already thinking about their next job.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

rhaythorne said:


> Sometimes it's down to the photographer failing to engage the model's interest so the default "thousand yard stare" is all you get because they're bored and are probably already thinking about their next job.


 Very true ... there is an element of that ... the photographers I have used have been able to get some models to "exude" and "love the camera" etc etc

On the odd occasion I have done the proto-photography, have usually got the best material from amateur models.

I read an article once on a Helmet Newton interview and he mentioned this phenomenon but said in some shoots he got it to work for him. I think his work his pure genius so it did not surprise me to read that quote.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

@Boxbrowniemight be able to throw some light on your problem, 40 plus years as a photographer


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

JoT said:


> @Boxbrowniemight be able to throw some light on your problem, 40 plus years as a photographer


 Thanks ... The photographers I have used in the past have had varying experience in years, not done a figurative project for a couple of years now, but may have one coming up in the Autumn. I am no where near good enough to do the photography, I just dabble in some of the proto and storyboard pre photography etc etc.

Here is an example of what I am on about, it pretty subtle, many may miss it, Figurative "4th wall" expressions for emotive pieces should either be engaged directly at the camera ( or viewer ) , or else be focused on infinity but with a very neutral eye expression. In-between these is where you find the 1000 yard stare that just kills the picture ... or to put it another way , they look like they are looking at something behind you .... this is a good example :


----------

